# Those who converted to an AppleMac (or if you have one)



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi 

I am looking into getting a new laptop and I'm wondering whether or not to try a Mac instead?

I have always used standard PC's and Laptops so I'm a little afraid to go over to a Mac and hate it. 

Is it easy to use? Would you recommend it over standard laptops?

Do you have to pay a lot out after purchasing the laptop on software etc?

Thanks and sorry for all the questions

xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Get a Mac!  Get a Mac!  Get a Mac!  


We are Mac people (did you guess that? ) I have used PCs for work whilst having a Mac at home and for me there's no contest. I find Macs much easier to use, the software (to me) is far easier to navigate - it just seems more obvious than a PCs software and the actual machines are much sexier than Dells etc (sorry Dell etc owners!)

The only thing I can't help on is costing vs PC costs 'cos we've always had Macs so I don't know how much you'd pay for PC stuff 

Get a Mac!  

B xxx


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah thanks BG, do you use windows/microsoft on your mac or do you use the software that is supplied with it? I currently use my laptop for internet, letters, digital photo editing and creating invitations, order of service etc etc. Would the Mac be good for these sorts of things?

Thanks

xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello  

We have Microsoft Office but for Macs, so it has the usual Word, Excel, Powerpoint, MSN & Entourage. For the internet I use Safari or Firefox (I had to download Firefox but it was free) thankfully there is no Internet Explorer for my Mac! It uses iPhoto for all the digital pics which has basic editing but you'd need something else for more advanced editing, we have Photoshop on the main computer but I don't have it on my laptop. Do you have a friend with a Mac who'd let you have a play? 

B xxx 


Still think you should get a Mac


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Mac Mac Mac Mac Mac Mac

If you are a student/teacher or have a friend who is one you can get MS Office for Mac much cheaper, less than half the price - much like you can for PC, they are the same price now I think.

The Operating System is just like windows (but better  ) the stuff you get like the iphoto and pre loaded itunes are brill and very easy to use, and the only real difference is that you expand/close windows down on the left rather than the right of the screen - and even they are traffic light colour coded to save confusion  

Gorgeous, love them, cant rate mine enough and I only have the base Macbook (£749)

Go on, you know you want to.....

R
x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Defo get a Mac!   

I used one at work for 18 months and I loved it - how it operates just makes so much more sense than PCs and also they almost never crash (unlike my home PC laptop   )

I can't help much on costings but I really don't think there's much in it   

Just do it   you won't regret it!

Lully x


----------



## saintssupporter (May 7, 2006)

Do it!!!

I was given one for work 12 months ago and am now a complete convert!  If I lost my job tomorrow and had to hand mine back, I'd head straight to the nearest Apple store and replace it     (and we have a fairly new PC upstairs!!)

The Mac is sooooo much easier to use and as others have said before, mine has never crashed or thrown a tantrum.  

The very best thing of all is imovie - have spent hours making films with LO's photos and videos - so much easier than any PC package I've used.

Do it - you won't regret it!!


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah you have all been great replying.  

I am almost ready to buy a Mac but I'm just wondering if normal peripherals ie camera's etc work on them?

Also the basic MacBook Laptop is £749 with 2GB and 160GB memory do you think this is enough or would you say to upgrade to more?

Thanks you so much for your help already 

xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

We've both got a dig camera each, different makes etc and we had no problems getting them to work (literally no problems)

It's difficult to say what you'd need in terms of memory etc ....  


Yey! Another Mac convert (well, almost!   )


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Buy one....they're fabulous.

I love my Macbook. 

If you want to do more involved graphics it might be worth getting more memory but it really depends on what you intend to do. 

I have the regular one which I use for internet/email etc

I'm a photographer and i use Macs for all my digital photo processing....there shouldn't be any problems there.

Buy one, buy one!!! 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I use mine just for my own personal use...  had about 1200 photos of the girls on it (taken with 10 mega pixel camera) and it used it a tiny smidge of space on my old one!!!  I have got an ext hard drive that I back it all up on it just incase & it was less than a 100 quid.

My camera just pops straight on - no need to download software etc... same with my printer - it just recognised them first time!
R
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I got a mac earlier in the year and will never go back to a pc not ever!

They are fab - best thing I ever purchased x


----------

